# Discrepância máximas mínimas



## Relâmpago (22 Jul 2016 às 23:28)

Olá

Tenho reparado que nestes dias de vaga de calor Lisboa, por exemplo, tem temperaturas mínimas mais altas (tropicais) do que outras cidades que apresentam máximas mais altas que a de Lisboa e têm a mínima abaixo dos 20ºC, como por exemplo Évora, Beja, Santarém, Leiria, etc
Ao que se deve este facto? Subsidência local por qualquer motivo?

Cidades que normalmente apresentam mínimas tropicais muito frequentemente: Portalegre, Faro e outras.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jul 2016 às 23:37)

Relâmpago disse:


> Tenho reparado que nestes dias de vaga de calor Lisboa, por exemplo, tem temperaturas mínimas mais altas (tropicais) do que outras cidades que apresentam máximas mais altas que a de Lisboa e têm a mínima abaixo dos 20ºC, como por exemplo Évora, Beja, Santarém, Leiria, etc
> Ao que se deve este facto? Subsidência local por qualquer motivo? Cidades que normalmente apresentam mínimas tropicais muito frequentemente: Portalegre, Faro e outras.



Maior proximidade ao mar, logo maior humidade relativa, o que dificulta a  descida da temperatura no período nocturno.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Jul 2016 às 23:39)

Relâmpago disse:


> Olá
> 
> Tenho reparado que nestes dias de vaga de calor Lisboa, por exemplo, tem temperaturas mínimas mais altas (tropicais) do que outras cidades que apresentam máximas mais altas que a de Lisboa e têm a mínima abaixo dos 20ºC, como por exemplo Évora, Beja, Santarém, Leiria, etc
> Ao que se deve este facto? Subsidência local por qualquer motivo?
> ...


Penso que é por o interior português ser mais seco, ou seja por ter menos humidade relativa o calor não é retido nos solos tão facilmente como em Lisboa, onde há mais humidade que vem do mar e também porque o mar tem a característica de conseguir reter mais calor num maior período de tempo do que o solo. Essa também é a principal razão pela qual é muito raro nevar no litoral, por isso quanto mais longe do oceano mais fresco está. O mar é o grande culpado de quase tudo!


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jul 2016 às 23:57)

Convém não esquecer que Lisboa tem forte efeito da ilha de calor urbano, muito vincado em determinadas zonas, como na Baixa, chega a ser impressionante, é o que dá não serem zonas arejadas, há uns tantos estudos sobre isso.
Efeito continentalidade está sempre presente no interior, falando de Leiria o caso é diferente, sofre de inversão térmica do vale do Lis.
Ha sempre o pormenor importante do vento de leste, que ajuda e muito que ocorram as mínimas tropicais.


----------

